# Want to buy used RV



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Sold our home. Looks like weather and other problems will make contractor way late. 
I'm looking for 30 to 35 ft 1997 to 2002 or so unit that is ready to move to Livingston and live in immediately.
PM me or [email protected]

Also looking for reliable RV mover.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Look at, or visit PPLmotorhomes.com. 
https://www.pplmotorhomes.com/
I would get a bumper pull travel trailer, not a 5th wheel. No interior steps and anyone with a truck can move a travel trailer without having a 5th wheel hitch. 
PPL should be able to arrange transport.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'd be happy to move it for you if it's bumper pull. No fifth wheel or gooseneck in my rig yet


----------

